#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   F32.9 G - Zum Medizinischen-Dienst bestellt was soll ich tun? >

## tom2010

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem wie oben genannt und wurde vom Arzt mit der Diagnose F32.9G Krankgeschrieben. Mein Chef zweifelt dies an und nun habe ich einen termin für den Medizinischen-Dienst.
Ich habe große Angst, das mich dort der behandelnde Arzt für Gesund erklärt und ich die letzten zwei Wochen arbeiten muss.
Das Arbeitsverhältnis endet am 31.12.2010. 
Vielleicht als kurze Information: 
Ich bin männlich, 28 Jahre alt und bin in einem handwerklichen Beruf seit 5,5 Jahren tätig (Ausbildung und Gesellenzeit).
Mir hat der Beruf leider nie wirklich spaß gemacht ich habe ihn aber nicht abgebrochen weil ich froh war eine Ausbildung zu haben und nicht arbeitslos werden wollte.
Mit dem chef hatte ich bis zum Schluss immer große Probleme.
Seit ca einen Jahr habe ich mehrere Symptome die auf eine depressive Phase schliessen. Anfangs habe ich das ausgeschlossen, vielleicht wollte ich es nicht war haben.
Ich wurde mehrfach Untersucht, Blut und Lebrwerte alles ok, mein Hausarzt konnte nichts finden.
Der Zustand hat sich nicht gebessert, im gegenteil.
Nun habe ich mich für eine Berufliche-Weiterbildung entschieden und mein Arbeitsverhältnis gekündigt.
Es mag weihnerlich klingen, aber ich brauche einfach diese vier Wochen Pause (Von meinen 20 Tagen Urlaub ist nicht mehr viel übrig).
Wie gesagt, jetzt habe ich einen termin für den Medizinischen-Dienst und wirklich angst, dass er mich gesundschreibt.
Ich kann mich jetzt in der Firma eh nicht mehr blicken lassen.  
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir hier jemand mit einem guten Rat zu Seite stehen könnte.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
Wie ist es denn gelaufen?
Hat der Amtsarzt dich krank geschrieben oder musst du arbeiten? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## tom2010

Hätte mich über etwas mehr Beteiligung gefreut :Zwinker: 
Hat alles gut geklappt, habe dem Arzt dort erzählt wie es in der Firma so abläuft und ihm erzählt das ich bald ein Studium anfange und vorher einfach mal ne Pause brauche.
Sah er auch so :Smiley:

----------

